# Flounder Setup



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

We all dream about using our heaver to thow 8 n bait half way to Bermuda and then reel in a whale, but what do you recommend when targeting flounder in the surf? They are seldom far from the beach, and aren't that hefty-so what rod, reel, line, and rig are your favorites when supper is the goal?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I like.....*

a 7ft spinning rod. I use either 8 or 10# mono, 1oz,egg weight, with a short piece of 20# mono leader fished Carolina rig style. I use a Eagle Claw L042 style hook, size 4 minimum hook or my increase the size up to a 2. Leader ...18-24" long.

You mentioned from the beach....1 oz weight..if I am in the sound with hardly any current, then I'll go down to 3/4 oz size weight. Good luck

Reelturner


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I would love to see a good discussion about flounder in the surf. That's something I have little experience with. For inshore, piers, or jetties, I use a 7' fast action graphite spinning rod with either 15-20 lb low vis braid or 10-12 lb mono. 1/2-2 oz egg sinker depending on current. Make sure to match your hook to the bait size. From #2 kahle for small mud minnows up to a 3/0 kahle for bigger finger mullet. I'd imagine jigs would work good in the surf as well. Something similar to what you'd throw 1/4-3/8th oz jigs to trout for with a Gulp shrimp would be my choice.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

first off, let me say i am not a flounder fisherman, but i caught one last saturday at fort fisher (1/2" undersized). using a ccp 3-7 oz with a joe moore hi-lo puppy drum rig and 5 oz weight. luck? i like to think of it as old man skill.
charlie


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

big brother said:


> first off, let me say i am not a flounder fisherman, but i caught one last saturday at fort fisher (1/2" undersized). using a ccp 3-7 oz with a joe moore hi-lo puppy drum rig and 5 oz weight. luck? i like to think of it as old man skill.
> charlie


When you get elderly, not old, it is ALWAYS a matter of skill vs luck!

I use a basic fishfinder rig with a hook size depending on the size of the expected catch and the sliding egg weight just enough to hold bottom.

Tie on a teaser about 4-6 inches above the hook. I know of some very successful flounder fisherman who use a small spinner blade just above the hook

Bull Minnows is the preferred bait. I'm sure that others use a different bait.

My 'secret' method is not a subject for discussion at this time.

I once found a little 'cut' in the sand while surf fishing where the flounder were lying right next to one another.

I caught 6, all big pregnant females, which I turned go. I probably could have caught more, but I'm not a hog!

Remember:" Old Age and Treachery Will Overcome Youth and Inexperience!' JMHO C2


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

There is a spot in North Cape May off the Emerson ave jetty where there is a sink hole. Great spot for flounder and striper. If I'm fishin from the jetty I use an 8'6 Fenwick. Off the beach I use either my 10ft Saltiga or 10'6 AFAW. I use a 2oz egg sinker with the 8'6 Fenwick and top and bottom rigs with the other two. ya can't beat the ole ham&egg trick, squid strip with a minnow.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you "work" the bait with these setups or just let it sit. I would imagine the usual drag or jig across the sand like you would from a pier would be best but I know nothing about it so...???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Captain Awesome said:


> Do you "work" the bait with these setups or just let it sit. I would imagine the usual drag or jig across the sand like you would from a pier would be best but I know nothing about it so...???


When jigging you work it across the sand or around the jetty. The application that I use, the minnow and the current does the work for you.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I use two main set-ups. An 8ft spinner riged with 20lb power pro or a 7ft spinner rigged with the same line.

A "flounder rig" consisting of about 1 foot of 40lb mono, with a small spinner blade and beads right before the hook. Generally use 1oz egg sinker, with a swivell to keep the sinker from sliding down to the rig.

Favorite bait is fresh finger mullet fillets. Catch or buy fresh finger mullet and fillet them, then use one fillet on the hook. But, gulp also does wonders.

*The big thing is to keep it slowly moving, with a 10 second pause every 2/3 feet. It'll feel like you got a snag on the bottom...................set the hook.*


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flounder Rigging*

I do the 'Ham & Egg' trick using a bull minnow and piece of squid. I have used clam.

I leave the bait to swim around by itself. Sometimes, I will slowly drag the bait(sinker)across the bottom. Where they hit is where I cast next. Flounder love company! C2


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the egg sinker rolls around with the current and moves the bait ... hopefully to a hole full of keeper flounder


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Man, I'm outs that business but...*

This is exactly what I use too. 


Reelturner said:


> a 7ft spinning rod. I use either 8 or 10# mono, 1oz,egg weight, with a short piece of 20# mono leader fished Carolina rig style. I use a Eagle Claw L042 style hook, size 4 minimum hook or my increase the size up to a 2. Leader ...18-24" long.
> 
> You mentioned from the beach....1 oz weight..if I am in the sound with hardly any current, then I'll go down to 3/4 oz size weight. Good luck
> 
> Reelturner


One exception would be that I like to use a 1/2 ounce egg sinker when away from the beach in the waterway or sound. I also like to use a fast action rod for better hook sets.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

This is my go to lite action surf flounder set up.

I use a 6 ½ to 7ft. rod rated 8 to 14 lb. test line and ¼ to ¾ oz lure weight. I use a Diawa Laguna 2500 or A Diawa Exceler 2500 reel spooled with 10 lb and 8 lb momo (both of these reel come with two spools)

For live baiting I like the Carolina rig I start off using a ½ to ¾ oz egg sinker I'll slip that on to my main line the a small plastic bead. Then I tie on about a 12 to 18 inch section of 20 lb leader material you can use (floro) if you want to then I tie on a small 1/0 or a 2/0 live bait hook. Add your bait of choice (minnow, Finger mullet or peanut bunker) and go fishing.

For artificial lures I like the Berkley Gulps. I have had my best results with the 4’ swimming mullet in either Pearl White or Chartreuse. I use the Gotcha brand jig heads in sizes ¼ to ¾ oz. I a red jig head. I will tie about a two foot section of 20lb. leader material to my main line using a double uni knot then I will tie my jig head to the other end using a uni knot.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flounder Fishing*

As I was reading some very excellent advice by some obviously talented individuals, I noticed many similarities, which is at it should be. I also noticed that many, including myself, liked the use of live bait but very little on artificials.

Most flounder caught on artificials are an incidental catch while fishing for other species, but very few dedicated flounder fishermen. I am one of those folks who deliberately target these tasty critters. They are a real blast on light gear.

I have not abandoned live bait fishing by any means. There's days when walking is out of the question when I like to sit and wait.

I started writing my thoughts and experiences about using them and soon realized that I was writing a book. I will try to do so offline and later post whatever I come up with.

Meanwhile; I'd like to hear some thoughts and ideas from other folks about their experiences using artificials. Thank you!.

Stay tuned. C2


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Charlie I do go and target flounder with artificial baits it's just that all my sucess has been with the Gulp baits in a jig head.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flounder Setups*

I know there's a few of 'us' around. I just wanted to hear how they fish and maybe share some 'secrets'.

I'm hearing more and more good things about Gulp baits on a jig or jig head. I have used a strip of squid or fish on a jig/jig head with excellent results.

I make my own bait which has evolved over several years. It gas a small gold or silver spinner blade, a body made from cork or balsa with a dressed gold Kahle hook on the back. A similar commercial lure is a Rooster Tail for freshwater. I think they use a treble on the back which I don't believe is necessary for flounder (IMHO).

I have my lure tipped with a strip of something, but you know well that I'll be trying some Gulp for sure. I'll let you know. Any particular shapes/flavors? Thanks C2


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Charlie2 up here we use strip baits for flounder. strips baits thwt we use here are bluefish, croaker, spot and squid just to name a few.

My best Gulp baits are the 4" and 3" swimming mullet in white and chartruese on a red head jig head 1/4 to 3/4 oz.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

All strip baits. If you have a blade and a head with the strip, you can catch almost anything.

At one time, we used strips of flounder belly. I was told that it is illegal and ceased doing so.

The best thing to do when fishing fro flounder is to learn to read the water to find ambush points. If you get into one, its 'Katie; bar the door' as you can load up right there.

I caught 6 from one place that weighed a total of over 40#. They all went back to lay their eggs to make more flounder. I have this little scale with tape that I use to measure fish for my log.

The next tip is to get the bait right in front of the fish near the bottom.. Flounder are basically lazy and won't move very far to take a bait. If you don't get a bite, cast a little further and just drag the bait. I you feel something different stop and let it chew on the bait. When he moves; naill it. JMHO C2


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

when using gulp shrimp on a jighead do u need a 30 sec pause to let the flounder inhale the bait?

or just drag the lure and set the hook when u feel like u snagged the bottom?

since i heard u needed to do this if using live mullet


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

bluefish1928 said:


> when using gulp shrimp on a jighead do u need a 30 sec pause to let the flounder inhale the bait?
> 
> or just drag the lure and set the hook when u feel like u snagged the bottom?
> 
> since i heard u needed to do this if using live mullet


You don't need 30 sec. but you do need to let the fish take the bait maybe a 5 or 10 count. Sometimes the fish already has the bait in his mouth and you can set the hook sometimes when this happens you will miss the fish.


----------

